
Ask HN: The C4 model, any reviews, opinions or alternatives? - jezeniel
I am learning how to document software architectures and I stumbled upon the C4 model[1], in my humble opinion it is pretty straight forward and I like the maps analogy.<p>I want to know opinions on this, any pain points while using this and I want to know what is your experience and if there are any alternatives.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;c4model.com&#x2F;
======
PaulHoule
It looks like something similar to UML but made more accessible. I like it
too.

